# 7 day luteal phase - will IUI help?



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Dear Ruth,
I am due to start my first IUI next month but am a bit concerned because I have been temping for the past 4 months and have consistently ov'd on day 20 with a 27 day cycle.  My acupunturist has told me that a 7 day luteal phase is to short to sustain a pregnancy and I am just wondering whether a medicated IUI cycle can address this?  I will be on both Clomid and Puregon injections but don't want to waste all the money on the IUI if there is no chance it will work due to my short luteal phase.  Any advice appreciated!

Thanks
Jo


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi JED,  just wanted to share my experience with you.  I have ususally a 11 day LP,  and have just had 3 cycles of IUI.  They gave my cyclogest progesterone suppositories to support the LP and although in 2 of the 3 I made it to 14dpo,  I had been spotting quite a lot from 6 dpo.  I was quite uspet as I thought that both the injections and the progesterone would give me a full 14 days clear for things to happen!

I know everyone is different, so good luck.

Katie


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Katie,
Sorry to hear of your neg results, spotting that early doesn't give us much of a chance does it.  Seems a luteal phase defect isn't easy to address.  I'm going to give the natural progesterone cream a try and have also started taking vit B6 which is supposed to help but there doesn't seem like there is much anyone is able to do about it. I guess all we can do is try to stay positive.  All the best with future tx.  
Jo xxx


----------

